# Understanding conformation show results



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

http://infodog.com/RESULTS/2013210501/201321050112800.HTM
Above link is from specialty from april, Lillys brother won winners dog and Best of winners (BW) and got 5 points b/c he "stole" them from the bitch side, otherwise i think it would have been a 3 pt win. 
From my understanding you dont get points until you get Winners dog/bitch, then if you get Best of Winners you get the most points available between bitches and dogs. You get points for breed wins, but that is usually towards Grand Champion points as most who win that are usually Champions already! You also get GCH points for select dogs, best of veterans and opposite sex winners too.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I see where it shows the points won. Seems like getting a CH would be a hard thing to obtain, even if the dogs can consistently place or even win in their class .


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

MaureenM said:


> Thanks for the link, I see where it shows the points won. Seems like getting a CH would be a hard thing to obtain, even if the dogs can consistently place or even win in their class .


Yup it is! And when you get Reserve its a tease..so close but no points!


----------

